# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Siex intensifica negociación con supermercados para colocar productos andinos en sus vitrinas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lanza Góndola Mundo Andino Wong y Metro para vender 24 productos*    _Presidente ejecutivo de Sierra Exportadora, Gastón Benza Pflucker, y gerente comercial de grupo de Supermercados Wong, Alejandro Arruiz, presentan 24 productos andinos que ingresaron a Wong y Metro._  *Lima, ago. 26 (ANDINA).-* El presidente de Sierra Exportadora (Siex), Gastón Benza Pflucker, anunció hoy que está intensificando las negociaciones con las grandes cadenas de supermercados del país para colocar los productos provenientes de la región andina.  
“Gracias a la articulación comercial de Sierra Exportadora, 24 productos procesados íntegramente en ocho empresas de las regiones andinas del Cusco, Junín y Tacna han ingresado a la cadena de supermercados de Wong y Metro”, manifestó.  
Entre los 24 productos que se comercializarán en dichas tiendas destacan el maíz sacsa desgranado, maíz pescorunto, quinua pelada, kiwicha, kañihua, haba quelcao, aceite de palta, mermelada de maca, miel de abeja y avena en hojuelas precocidas, entre otros. 
Durante el lanzamiento de la góndola Mundo Andino Wong y Metro, dijo que estos productos ingresaron desde hace un mes a dichas tiendas y han alcanzado ventas por 200 mil nuevos soles. 
Indicó que estos productos de la sierra, con elevada calidad y aptos para las exigencias del mercado local y preparados para la exportación, serán comercializados en 11 locales de Wong y siete locales de Metro. 
Explicó que en el campo Siex brinda asistencia técnica a los productores andinos para mejorar el volumen y rendimiento de sus campos y así incrementar sus ventas. 
Con las empresas de la sierra el programa brinda asesoría en gestión de calidad e inocuidad para que sus productos cumplan con los requisitos necesarios para ingresar a los supermercados locales. 
Benza Pflucker proyectó que en lo que queda del presente año se pondrán a la venta en estos locales comerciales 20 productos andinos más porque el proceso de incorporación será permanente. 
“Para ser exhibidos en un supermercado los productos tienen que cumplir con una serie de requisitos sanitarios y de calidad, así como el mejor diseño de su presentación”, comentó. 
Cabe recordar que en febrero del presente año Siex y Supermercados Peruanos (SPSA) anunciaron la venta de 25 productos andinos, elaborados por pequeñas y medianas empresas (pymes), en 23 tiendas de Plaza Vea, como parte del programa Cómprale al Perú.  *Foto: ANDINA/Norman córdova*Temas similares: Artículo: Oeste brasileño conocerá en junio oferta de productos andinos peruanos Artículo: Siex y nueve regiones formaron mesas de trabajo para promocionar productos andinos Sierra Exportadora promocionó más de 50 productos andinos este año Cencosud exportará productos andinos a supermercados de Argentina y Chile en el mediano plazo Sierra Exportadora impulsará comercialización de 100 productos andinos en supermercados limeños este año

----------

